# Pearl Harbor Naval Supply Box cars



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

On eBay, 320115825778, seller is a live steam G gauger


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

No auction comes up under that number.
JimC.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

His eBay name is unitah_mallett.  I guess he sold those but listed another one yesterday.  Email me and I can give you his email address for a direct contact.  I did that once looking for certain Accucraft cars.  He got them for me.


----------

